# GR #4, rescue #3 and a hole in my heart filling!



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

He is adorable!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Welcome Fionn! You are a beautiful boy! Congratulations on your nee family member! He knows he's landed in a good spot


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

What a cutie pie I love those curls!


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Congratulations, what a beauty, I love the picture of Fionn taking a nap. It says, I'm home.


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

Congratulations to Fionn he looks very huggable. Can't wait to hear how he settles in. Though he looks like he loves it already.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Big congratulations on your new boy. He's beautiful and it looks as though he's settling in very nicely.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Congrats!!! I am so happy for you. Fionn is a good looking boy and sure looks happy to have a forever home!!


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

What a lovely curly boy. Love his name and looking forward to your adventures with him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bodiesmummy*



Bodiesmummy said:


> A few of you may have read my posts about losing my boys Bodie and Cooper less than a year apart-
> Bodie's thread: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-sad-report-another-case-hemangiosarcoma.html
> Cooper's:http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...vers/329761-sadly-starting-thread-cooper.html
> Well, it's been 4 months since we lost Cooper and my house was just too empty (although I have to admit, being empty of dog hair was a nice side effect, but so not worth it). Cooper was adopted from Homeward Bound GR rescue here in Sacramento and so was my first GR, Sona, so I gave them a call. My daughter's 4 month old kitten is living with me so I needed a cat friendly dog and boy, who knew how hard that would be to find! I kept checking with them and luckily, they had a failed adoption come back the same day I called. He was a surrender to the Fresno SPCA because his owner died, sent to Homeward Bound and adopted out to a family with a blind GR. Well, they didn't get along (he was a bit too rambunctious for the blind dog) so he came home with me :--big_grin:. Meet Fionn (pronounced Finn):
> ...


Bodiesmummy: I share your sentiments exactly-they fill a huge hole in your heart. Finn is a beauty and looks like he's been with you forever. So Happy for you both!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations!
Fionn is beautiful, love his curls. He sounds like a really wonderful boy. 

I can tell from your words he's already found a special place in your heart.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

What a handsome boy! Congratulations!


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

congratulations!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Congratulations on your new handsome boy! I love his name.

Bless you for adopting!


----------



## Bodiesmummy (May 6, 2014)

Thank you to all of you! He obviously was loved by his previous owner. I am so lucky since so many rescues have behavioral issues from poor treatment in the past. So sad that there was no place else for him to go but the shelter when his owner died . I'm enjoying getting to know all his quirks and "buttons". Boy, does he LOVE car rides! I have to drag him past my truck when I take him for his walks and he tried to jump in 2 golf carts and the trunk of a car at the dog park. I love his enthusiasm when he's happy. It's been awhile since I had a youngish dog, I forgot how excitable they get  He's really good on the leash. I took him for a short jog last night (it's been pretty hot here and he's overweight so we only went a mile) and he was perfect. No way could I have done that with Cooper. Even at 11 he could yank my arm out of the socket going after a bunny! And, I am amazed at his total lack of interest in the kitten. It's great for her because she is getting more comfortable with playing and generally being her crazy kitten self around him. I am hopeful she decides he will make a good chew toy instead of me. She has very sharp teeth! He had had some diarrhea at the rescue before they adopted him out the first time and his stools are still soft. Formed, so not total diarrhea. He is on their food (the brand escapes me, it's a local company and grain free), but I want to switch him to EVO for the low carbs. My recent experiences with cancer in dogs prompted me to switch after Bodie passed. I will slowly introduce it, but is there something else I should add to help prevent his stools getting looser with the higher protein?


----------



## Bodiesmummy (May 6, 2014)

Goldens R Great said:


> Congratulations on your new handsome boy! I love his name.
> 
> Bless you for adopting!


 Great minds think alike!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Pumpkin and Metamucil really help plus makes coat really nice


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

He's adorable, congratulations! Those curls are very common over here in Ireland, and as his name is Irish too, I wonder was he brought over from here when he was a pup?

So funny about trying to jump in every car/golf cart, haha. Sounds like you and he will both be very happy


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Fionn looks very happy in his new home. What a sweet boy. Congratulations.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fionn*



Bodiesmummy said:


> Thank you to all of you! He obviously was loved by his previous owner. I am so lucky since so many rescues have behavioral issues from poor treatment in the past. So sad that there was no place else for him to go but the shelter when his owner died . I'm enjoying getting to know all his quirks and "buttons". Boy, does he LOVE car rides! I have to drag him past my truck when I take him for his walks and he tried to jump in 2 golf carts and the trunk of a car at the dog park. I love his enthusiasm when he's happy. It's been awhile since I had a youngish dog, I forgot how excitable they get  He's really good on the leash. I took him for a short jog last night (it's been pretty hot here and he's overweight so we only went a mile) and he was perfect. No way could I have done that with Cooper. Even at 11 he could yank my arm out of the socket going after a bunny! And, I am amazed at his total lack of interest in the kitten. It's great for her because she is getting more comfortable with playing and generally being her crazy kitten self around him. I am hopeful she decides he will make a good chew toy instead of me. She has very sharp teeth! He had had some diarrhea at the rescue before they adopted him out the first time and his stools are still soft. Formed, so not total diarrhea. He is on their food (the brand escapes me, it's a local company and grain free), but I want to switch him to EVO for the low carbs. My recent experiences with cancer in dogs prompted me to switch after Bodie passed. I will slowly introduce it, but is there something else I should add to help prevent his stools getting looser with the higher protein?


I can just picture Fionn trying to get into the golf carts!! When we adopted our Smooch she had soft stools and we switched her food and that seemed to do the trick. Don't know anything about EVO. We feed Purina Pro Plan.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Congratulations Bodiesmummy, I am so happy for you. Wish you have many happy years with your new boy.


----------



## Bodiesmummy (May 6, 2014)

DJdogman said:


> He's adorable, congratulations! Those curls are very common over here in Ireland, and as his name is Irish too, I wonder was he brought over from here when he was a pup?
> 
> So funny about trying to jump in every car/golf cart, haha. Sounds like you and he will both be very happy


 I have no idea where he came from as a puppy. That info was not relayed to the SPCA when he was surrendered. Funny that we chose an Irish/Scottish Gaelic name for him though! My grandparents were from Scotland hence my desire to name him something that connected with my heritage. I have noticed that some of the advertised "English Cream/Creme" GRs tend to be curly and Fionn is certainly the lightest GR I've had. And good lord does he shed! Much harder to brush the curls I am finding.


----------



## katharry1958 (Nov 27, 2014)

*golden girls*



4goldengirls said:


> Big congratulations on your new boy. He's beautiful and it looks as though he's settling in very nicely.


you also have some pretty girls. I'm in PA, looking to adopt a golden. I house is not a home without a golden.


----------



## katharry1958 (Nov 27, 2014)

Nice looking boy, golden's are the greatest.


----------



## Eabeal (Feb 9, 2014)

Congrats! Love the curls!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fionn*

What's Fionn doing today?


----------



## Bodiesmummy (May 6, 2014)

Karen519 said:


> What's Fionn doing today?


I think some more swimming is in order and maybe a run if it doesn't get too hot! We just got back from a few days away for a wedding. A friend who pet sits stayed in the house with Fionn and the kitten and they did great for her, but she is older and can only do short, slow walks. She felt bad because Fionn was being so good, but clearly kept asking "can we go FASTER please?". I might see who's at the dog park. I know he wants to play as he is very happy to see and visit with dogs on our walks. I just wish he enjoyed ball play as that would allow him some off leash exercise at the dog park too. He is showing more interest in the kitten because she is getting braver and coming closer, but he is still very unthreatening. Soon enough, she will be bossing him around I can tell 
He's resting now from a (much faster) walk this morning


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Congratulations on the adopted of your handsome boy. You are right, it is much better to have dogs and hair than no dogs and no hair. You have not seen shedding til you see what a pyr leaves. We adopted our Great Pyrenees last year after losing our 13 year old golden, Honey.

Then we adopted Sophie in Feb--at age 11 yrs. 1 month. She is a red gold and very curly. Hubby calls her "Curly Top"


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Bodiesmummy said:


> I think some more swimming is in order and maybe a run if it doesn't get too hot! We just got back from a few days away for a wedding. A friend who pet sits stayed in the house with Fionn and the kitten and they did great for her, but she is older and can only do short, slow walks. She felt bad because Fionn was being so good, but clearly kept asking "can we go FASTER please?". I might see who's at the dog park. I know he wants to play as he is very happy to see and visit with dogs on our walks. I just wish he enjoyed ball play as that would allow him some off leash exercise at the dog park too. He is showing more interest in the kitten because she is getting braver and coming closer, but he is still very unthreatening. Soon enough, she will be bossing him around I can tell
> He's resting now from a (much faster) walk this morning
> View attachment 545866


Neither of our boys retrieve anything either. They will run sometimes towards a ball but then just run straight past it. To get them running I actually play chasing with them in the dog park. I stoop down low and one of our boys, Derek, stoops down as well. I creep slowly towards him - with my hands stretched out as I'm I'm going to catch him, and he stares and stays perfectly still. Then when I'm pretty close, I make a quick flinching movement and say "gonna get ya", and Derek whizzes off around the field for 10 minutes with me running after him, haha. I must look so silly to those outside the field :rofl:


----------

